# International buys



## Zakariya Baker (12/6/16)

Hi guys, I'm looking to get my hands on some stuff from international vendors such as Fasttech or 3fvapes. I want to know from my fellow South African Vapers, Which international online vendor is most reliable and easy to use in terms of reliable delivery and most secure payments etc.

Cheers

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Petrus (12/6/16)

Zakariya Baker said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking to get my hands on some stuff from international vendors such as Fasttech or 3fvapes. I want to know from my fellow South African Vapers, Which international online vendor is most reliable and easy to use in terms of reliable delivery and most secure payments etc.
> 
> Cheers


I can recommend the following international vendors: Vapstor, Vapetime, Intaste, VaporDNA, they all do international shipping via courier Fedex wich is a plus for me. Under a week and you have vapemail.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/6/16)

Zakariya Baker said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking to get my hands on some stuff from international vendors such as Fasttech or 3fvapes. I want to know from my fellow South African Vapers, Which international online vendor is most reliable and easy to use in terms of reliable delivery and most secure payments etc.
> 
> Cheers



Hi bud.
You can buy from those suppliers you just mentioned it is safe but note that the free shipping option does come at a price and that is a delievery date of about 2 months minimum.

So if you not in a rush then go for it bud.
Vape on...

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Zakariya Baker (12/6/16)

Petrus said:


> I can recommend the following international vendors: Vapstor, Vapetime, Intaste, VaporDNA, they all do international shipping via courier Fedex wich is a plus for me. Under a week and you have vapemail.


Wow. But wait, how much is the shipping fee from them?


----------



## Petrus (12/6/16)

Zakariya Baker said:


> Wow. But wait, how much is the shipping fee from them?


Depends. Normally anything between 40 and 60 euro's. If you order big, say for a friend or two you can split the shipping. If you order from intaste, they deduct the VAT and that normally makes up for the shipping.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zakariya Baker (12/6/16)

Petrus said:


> Depends. Normally anything between 40 and 60 euro's. If you order big, say for a friend or two you can split the shipping. If you order from intaste, they deduct the VAT and that normally makes up for the shipping.


Haha I'm buying about $30 worth of stuff xD. But idk about authenticity, can you maybe check this limitless for me https://m.fasttech.com/products/0/10021170/4792800-authentic-ijoy-limitless-rdta-rebuildable . it's such a good price that idk if it's actually authentic


----------



## Petrus (12/6/16)

Zakariya Baker said:


> Haha I'm buying about $30 worth of stuff xD. But idk about authenticity, can you maybe check this limitless for me https://m.fasttech.com/products/0/10021170/4792800-authentic-ijoy-limitless-rdta-rebuildable . it's such a good price that idk if it's actually authentic


That is a good deal and Authentic. Why don't you buy local to avoid any risks?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Petrus (12/6/16)

The only times I buy from International vendors when I want some Authentic BF atty's that our local vendors don't stock.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (12/6/16)

The internationals with free shipping are generally safe, but shipping takes quite a while!

It is also a mission to track the shipping - you get an international tracking number which you can then track on China Post or NL Post or whatever they use. Once it reaches South Africa on the international tracking then you need to call SAPO and get them to convert your international tracking number to a local tracking number which you then need to follow up on. Generally once it has passed customs via local tracking it will arrive at your local post office shortly after... BUT SAPO do not always update their site. So you gotta call the local post office and ask if that parcel has arrived yet and give them the tracking number etc.

I recently had a parcel from UK Royal Post arrive in 4 weeks. When I went to collect it, it had still not been updated via the SAPO tracking and stated that it was still on its way there. SO you need to put in the effort to get your parcel sooner.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Zakariya Baker (12/6/16)

PsyCLown said:


> The internationals with free shipping are generally safe, but shipping takes quite a while!
> 
> It is also a mission to track the shipping - you get an international tracking number which you can then track on China Post or NL Post or whatever they use. Once it reaches South Africa on the international tracking then you need to call SAPO and get them to convert your international tracking number to a local tracking number which you then need to follow up on. Generally once it has passed customs via local tracking it will arrive at your local post office shortly after... BUT SAPO do not always update their site. So you gotta call the local post office and ask if that parcel has arrived yet and give them the tracking number etc.
> 
> I recently had a parcel from UK Royal Post arrive in 4 weeks. When I went to collect it, it had still not been updated via the SAPO tracking and stated that it was still on its way there. SO you need to put in the effort to get your parcel sooner.


Thanks a bunch, can I message you perhaps if I get to the point of the goods arriving in sa for some help?


----------



## PsyCLown (12/6/16)

Zakariya Baker said:


> Thanks a bunch, can I message you perhaps if I get to the point of the goods arriving in sa for some help?


Yeah of course, it's really just tracking it and then calling a few places to follow up and see where it is. 

Drop me a PM. Also one thing I forgot to mention was you will probably get hit by custom duties - so always factor in a bit extra as you'll need to pay this when collecting from your local post office. 

The amount you'll be charged is tricky to calculate as it really seems to depend on the mood of the customs officer checking your stuff. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/6/16)

Petrus said:


> Depends. Normally anything between 40 and 60 euro's. If you order big, say for a friend or two you can split the shipping. If you order from intaste, they deduct the VAT and that normally makes up for the shipping.


.
.
Wow - didn't know it was that expensive. Roughly converts to R700 - R1000 for shipping alone. Definitely not worth it if you're buying something worth $30 (roughly R480). In that case I'd rather try to get it at a local vendor.
.
.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

